

The Great GOP Bot Debate - warrenmar
https://medium.com/@gerrithall/the-great-gop-bot-debate-ca3cd5c68c59

======
jonbarker
All of the candidates who've written books should have their content spliced
and categorized for simulated debates.

------
ghall
Thanks for posting @warrenmar

We'd like to host another debate, if any HN-ers would like to build a bot to
compete in the debate please let me know, should be great fun! :)

